# Chocolate Kahlua Sauce



## Filus59602 (Oct 9, 2002)

Chocolate Kahlua Sauce

 ... submitted by dave
from Yardley, PA

3/4 cup whipping cream
1/2 cup granulated sugar
4 oz semisweet chocolate, chopped
2 Tbsp butter, room temperature
1/4 tsp salt
1 Tbsp Kahlua

In small saucepan, combine cream and sugar; bring just to a boil over medium
heat, stirring constantly until sugar dissolves. Reduce heat and simmer for 4
minutes, stirring frequently. Remove form heat and add chocolate, butter and
salt; stir until chocolate melts. Stir in Kahlua. Let cool to room temperature.
Makes 1 1/4 cups.
To make ahead, cover cooled sauce tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate for
up to 3 days. When ready to use, uncover and microwave on high for about 45
seconds or until mixture returns to sauce consistency, stirring every 15
seconds.


----------

